# La menor tiene una pinta de mentirosa.



## Sonico (22 Jun 2022)

La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.

Edito y pongo a TERESA:









La víctima de abusos del exmarido de Mónica Oltra habla en TRECE: “Lo vivo como puedo”


Teresa, a punto de dar a luz a su segundo hijo, trata de sacar adelante a su familia con el apoyo de su pareja y la ayuda de su padre y de CÁRITAS




www.cope.es


----------



## Arthas98 (22 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.



El juicio por la violación ya lo ganó en su momento, lo que a tí te parezca o te deje de parecer es bastante irrelevante.


----------



## M4rk (22 Jun 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> lo que a tí te parezca o te deje de parecer es bastante irrelevante.



En realidad todo en su conjunto es bastante irrelevante. Piénsalo.


----------



## rikitiki (22 Jun 2022)

Estas insinuando que las denuncias falsas existen......?. Piensa bien tu respuesta al sanedrín feminista no vería con buenos ojos que alguien de los suyos lo sugiriera. La víctima siempre tiene razón y puuuuuunto.


----------



## Tanchus (22 Jun 2022)

Forma parte de ese 0,000000000000001% de denuncias falsas.


----------



## Tanchus (22 Jun 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> El juicio por la violación ya lo ganó en su momento, lo que a tí te parezca o te deje de parecer es bastante irrelevante.



Ya, igual que la gorda que se agarraba a las pollas porque perdía el equilibrio, que también ganó el juicio...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.



y tu tienes pinta de izquierdoso hijo de puta.


----------



## Tails (22 Jun 2022)

Si el juez ha visto indicios de que es cierto


----------



## randomizer (22 Jun 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> En realidad todo en su conjunto es bastante irrelevante. Piénsalo.



La capital de Burkina Faso es Uagadugú.

Por seguir con comentarios irrelevantes, digo.


----------



## singladura (22 Jun 2022)

Al ex marido le salían las pajas gratis y pasó de que fuera menor y él pareja de un alto cargo. Y por eso les dieron bambú

A muchos por menos les han arruinado la vida. Seguro que los colocan bien.

A mi, la antes menor plin! De ser tan inteligente mental como lo es emocionalmente ahora no estaría aguantando al marido, a los dos niños y al padre expresidiario todos juntos. En algún momento debió de aprovechar su suerte y la tia... npi. Sólo con eso ya tiene su cruz.

Se tiene que ser pava con ganas para terminar comiéndose el marrón y que los que se lleven el mérito sean los cuatro políticos aprovechados de turno. Que son todos unos impresentables e inútiles que lo único que hacen bien es cuando hacen de marionetas de los poderosos. 
FIjo que si hubo otras esas si que sacaron partido y no andan pidiéndo bizum


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (22 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.



¿Y?

¿Eso importa?

Quien a hierro mata a hierro muere ¿Por qué cojones nos iba a importar que a un asesino lo asesinasen a su vez sin motivo?

Poco le va a pasar a la tipeja esta para lo que se merece.

Es más OJALÁ la cría sea una mentirosa, pura justicia poética. Por los MILES de hombres inocentes a los que esta tipeja y basura equivalente les han jodido la vida.

¿De esos no te acuerdas?


----------



## Guaguei (22 Jun 2022)

yo pienso que sacaria mas si dijera que no paso nada, no juzgues a la gente


----------



## Tonakka (22 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero



Yo no soy racista pero


----------



## Sonico (22 Jun 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> El juicio por la violación ya lo ganó en su momento, lo que a tí te parezca o te deje de parecer es bastante irrelevante.



Tambien la manada lo perdió y todos sabemos que la tía mintió y tenemos derecho a decirlo, aunque a tí te parezca irrelevante.
Yo tengo un problema que tú pareces no tener. Me gusta la verdad me guste o no.


----------



## Knight who says ni (22 Jun 2022)

A estos efectos da igual que sea cierto o no, ni tú ni yo lo sabemos, pero tampoco lo sabía Mónica Oltra.

Esa mierda del "_Yo sí te creo hermana"_ debe ser para todas o para ninguna, no solo cuando me interesa.

Que se joda.


----------



## Sonico (22 Jun 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> y tu tienes pinta de izquierdoso hijo de puta.



Espero que dediques a fregar platos, porque lo que es deducir


----------



## Sonico (22 Jun 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Ya, igual que la gorda que se agarraba a las pollas porque perdía el equilibrio, que también ganó el juicio...



Exacto. Es lo que quiero decir.


----------



## Sonico (22 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Y?
> 
> ¿Eso importa?
> 
> ...



Que no hombre, que me refieto a esta. Que acabo de verla y mi inteligencia me dice que es una rata a ver lo que puede sacar de dinero


----------



## Sonico (22 Jun 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> y tu tienes pinta de izquierdoso hijo de puta.



Por cierto, te mando sl ignore. No creo que pierda mucho.


----------



## singladura (22 Jun 2022)

Es gracioso ver como vive cada quién estos asuntos.
Las relaciones se viven subjetivamente. Poco importa lo que sentamos o lo que queremos que sean las cosas. Si la otra parte, que tu crees que goza, en el fondo mientras lo simula está pensado en clavarte mil puñales del odio que te tiene... lo llevas claro. Lo único que puedes hacer para evitarlo es asegurarte primero que le sale a cuenta y segundo que liarla le va a llevar más quebraderos de cabeza que ganancias. Y aún así puede que te salga rana y que en cuanto te despistes te la clave con ganas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

*SEA LO QUE SEA LO UNICO CLARO ES UNA COSA

SON LAS GUERRA DE PODER ENTRE MAFIAS Y LOGIAS 

MASONERIA SATANISMO SOCIEDADES SECRETAS PEDERASTIA Y ABUSO INFANTIL*

*MONICA OLTRA HABRIA EMPEZADO COMO VICTIMA COMO TANTAS OTRAS ( SE SUPONE *









Dale a un asesino iniciativa y terminarás viéndolo dentro de la masonería: Sucia y bastarda antesala del Infierno.







www.burbuja.info















​*  Rituales de poder de la masonería: Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes (tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil) - Un Católico Perplejo  *
Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

Explcadme lo de la OLTRA que no me entero


Dice ella que, es la Reina del Chaintaclair.




www.burbuja.info





*MASONERIA SATANISMO SOCIEDADES SECRETAS PEDERASTIA Y ABUSO INFANTIL*

*MONICA OLTRA HABRIA EMPEZADO COMO VICTIMA COMO TANTAS OTRAS ( SE SUPONE *









Dale a un asesino iniciativa y terminarás viéndolo dentro de la masonería: Sucia y bastarda antesala del Infierno.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sonico (22 Jun 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> La capital de Burkina Faso es Uagadugú.
> 
> Por seguir con comentarios irrelevantes, digo.





Tonakka dijo:


> Yo no soy racista pero


----------



## Sonico (22 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> EA estos efectos da igual que sea cierto o no, ni tú ni yo lo sabemos, pero tampoco lo sabía Mónica Oltra.
> 
> Esa mierda del "_Yo sí te creo hermana"_ debe ser para todas o para ninguna, no solo cuando me interesa.
> 
> Que se joda.



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Pero es que se le nota que va a por la pasta demasiado, joder.


----------



## Arthas98 (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Tambien la manada lo perdió y todos sabemos que la tía mintió y tenemos derecho a decirlo, aunque a tí te parezca irrelevante.
> Yo tengo un problema que tú pareces no tener. Me gusta la verdad me guste o no.



Que si quiere bolsa


----------



## Antiparticula (23 Jun 2022)

Tal y como queda probado en la sentencia que condena al educador, T. estuvo castigada durante más de un año a dormir en una planta distinta a la del resto de menores, que se encontraba a diez metros de distancia de las otras habitaciones. La menor tutelada solía llegar tarde al edificio, ya que como ella misma reconoce, «la liaba un poco» y «veían que era la más problemática». De esta manera, T. –que padecía problemas para conciliar el sueño– *pidió en muchas ocasiones a Ramírez Icardi que le hiciera masajes,* debido a que tenía confianza con él, le contaba su situación familiar, y porque consideraba que era una buena persona. Así pues, la sentencia recoge que, durante esta etapa, y entre dos y diez veces, el educador, tras «masajearle en la zona del cuello y la espalda y, una vez creía que se hallaba dormida, cogía la mano de la niña y se masturbaba con ella, fingiendo T. dormir ante la vergüenza que le producía dicha situación».










Las claves de la sentencia contra el marido de Oltra por abuso sexual a una menor


El entonces marido de la vicepresidenta de la Generalitat Valenciana fue condenado en 2021 a cinco años de prisión por un delito continuado de abus...




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Iuris Tantum (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.



Ponga usted enlace a esas fuentes que tantas sospechas le suscitan sobre la joven abusada.


----------



## aron01 (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.



A diferencia de lo que defiende ella con el hembrifascismo progre, y tiene suerte de que aún exista la presunción de inocencia, hay pruebas suficientes para imputarla como pasó con Camps. ¿No estaba a favor del "Yo sí te creo hermana"?. Pues eso.


----------



## Roquete (23 Jun 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> El juicio por la violación ya lo ganó en su momento, lo que a tí te parezca o te deje de parecer es bastante irrelevante.



Sí, como Amber Heard que "ganó" (realmente era contra "The Sun", pero el juez creyó sus testimonios) el juicio en UK y el de USA lo pierde.


----------



## Socom (23 Jun 2022)

El escándalo de Mónica Oltra en la Generalidad Valenciana es la llave para desmontar la estructura de abusos sexuales a niños sobre la que se sostiene el Estado. ¡Tenéis que sacar el tema en las conversaciones con vuestros familiares, amigos y colegas de trabajo! (Porque, en breve, llegarán los similares de Mallorca y, posteriormente, se reabrirá el caso Bar España).

Y la siguiente en la lista es esta pájara.








Ada Colau, positivo en coronavirus


#ÚLTIMA HORA Colau, positivo en coronavirus




www.metropoliabierta.com





Positiva en copit, cómo no... Nutricionante.


----------



## ciberobrero (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.



De qué tiene pinta esto?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Jun 2022)

Socom dijo:


> El escándalo de Mónica Oltra en la Generalidad Valenciana es la llave para desmontar la estructura de abusos sexuales a niños sobre la que se sostiene el Estado. ¡Tenéis que sacar el tema en las conversaciones con vuestros familiares, amigos y colegas de trabajo! (Porque, en breve, llegarán los similares de Mallorca y, posteriormente, se reabrirá el caso Bar España).
> 
> Y la siguiente en la lista es esta pájara.
> 
> ...



+1 hay que hablar con nuestro entorno y recordarles la verdad

esta es nuestra guerra mundial de la verdad


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Jun 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> De qué tiene pinta esto?



bruja piruja que ama rituales de sacrificio


----------



## Escachador (23 Jun 2022)

Que la mujer o la cría en este caso mienta o no es irrelevante. Según las leyes la mujer tiene presunción de veracidad.

Que se joda y se pudra en la cárcel, es lo que quieren para nosotros, pues que lo reciban también ellos.

Yo si te creo hermana. Jodeles la vida.


----------



## WN62 (23 Jun 2022)

Hermana, yo sí te creo.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Jun 2022)

Písales el cráneo hermana.


----------



## Escombridos (23 Jun 2022)

Tendr


Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.



Tendrá pinta de lo que quieras pero si, sea como sea, verdad o mentira, está chiquilla contribuye a sacar un saco de mierda de las instituciones para mí tiene el cielo ganado...UNA SANTA!!!


----------



## f700b (23 Jun 2022)

Yo si te creo


----------



## Freedomfighter (23 Jun 2022)

Sea o no cierto, en este caso que nos ocupa es puro KARMA del bueno, y me nutre.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Tambien la manada lo perdió y todos sabemos que la tía mintió y tenemos derecho a decirlo, aunque a tí te parezca irrelevante.
> Yo tengo un problema que tú pareces no tener. Me gusta la verdad me guste o no.



Correcto, pero lo planteas mal.

Esto trata de unos legisladores que han creado unas leyes, que si les tocan a ellos, por arte de magia cambian del blanco al negro.

Cumplirlas es el mínimo, mínimo, mínimo, que se le puede EXIGIR al que legisla. De eso trata este asunto.


----------



## Saluter (23 Jun 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> El juicio por la violación ya lo ganó en su momento, lo que a tí te parezca o te deje de parecer es bastante irrelevante.



No creas que lo que le parezca a una persona es irrelevante, puede serlo para ti, pero para muchos no.
Lo que cree una persona, a veces señala la pista correcta y arroja luz. Lo que se dictamine en juicios a veces es papel mojado y los jueces no son dios, pues aplican las leyes de manera matemática sin atender a otros aspectos que pueden encerrar pistas significativas. Saludos.


----------



## EstoyHechoUnTrapo (23 Jun 2022)

pues como thuma dree


----------



## Arthas98 (23 Jun 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> No creas que lo que le parezca a una persona es irrelevante, puede serlo para ti, pero para muchos no.
> Lo que cree una persona, a veces señala la pista correcta y arroja luz. Lo que se dictamine en juicios a veces es papel mojado y los jueces no son dios, pues aplican las leyes de manera matemática sin atender a otros aspectos que pueden encerrar pistas significativas. Saludos.



Es verdad, seguro que un forero que ha visto con suerte una entrevista a la chavala la ha calado mejor que un juez en un juicio completo y el otro juez que está llevando el juicio por el despido improcedente como castigo por haberse chivado más el juez que propuso imputar a Oltra Y la fiscal que ha imputado a Oltra. Estoy seguro que en un minuto el forero lo ha hecho mejor que todos ellos.


----------



## jotace (23 Jun 2022)

Al final es el karma, sea mentirosa o no la justicia le da la razón, la izquierda fue la que ha promovido y modificado las leyes para que los hombres sean culpables hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario, así que si alguien de izquierdas está afectado por esta vuelta de tuerca de las leyes y la justicia, pues me parece bien.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Que no hombre, que me refieto a esta. Que acabo de verla y mi inteligencia me dice que es una rata a ver lo que puede sacar de dinero



Puede ser cierto (aunque aún no hemos visto los enlaces a las fuentes en las que basas esa conclusión).


Pero en cualquier caso ahora se valora algo muy distinto, y para lo que la credibilidad de la chica no tiene ninguna importancia:

¿Empleó Mónica Oltra su cargo y poderes para encubrir a su marido, obstaculizar la investigación e intentar que no se aclarasen los hechos?

La respuesta a esta pregunta no depende de que la menor sea más o menos veraz.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Jun 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> El juicio por la violación ya lo ganó en su momento, lo que a tí te parezca o te deje de parecer es bastante irrelevante.



aparte de la dosis de hijodeputa que llevan sus comentarios de tironucable cunetizable.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.



escuchame bien porque muchos lo piensan pero yo te lo voy a decir.
Eres basura humana.
de tu cuerpo no es aprovechable ni los ojos con los que ves.
harías mejor en eutanasiarte y arrojarte a una fosa comun para que todos te olviden.
no te deseo cosas buenas por lo que has demostrado ser.

Y como tu todos los podemitas que estais defendiendo a los violadores de esa niña.
que por cierto estais proliferando solamente por el daño que ha hecho a vuestros intereses lo que al marido de Monica Oltra le gusta tanto hacer y a Monica Oltra encubrir.

Son delitos, por lo cual espero que los pagueis de una manera u otra.
y de buenas se que rendireis cuentas.

y tu en tu conciencia sabes que no estas siendo justo.
no me pidas abriendo este hilo el visto bueno a mi, pideselo a tu conciencia.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (23 Jun 2022)

Pues yo si la creo ,porque si hubiera sido mentira ,no tendrían que haber intentado esconder nada,y lo han hecho.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Jun 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Pues yo si la creo ,porque si hubiera sido mentira ,no tendrían que haber intentado esconder nada,y lo han hecho.



no ase falta disir


----------



## maxhc (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.



CLARAmente

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Jun 2022)

maxhc dijo:


> CLARAmente
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk



Ese tipo de chiste puede no ser entendido y malinterpretado. 
Lo mejor es decirselo a la cara lo que pensamos. 
Para no dejar lugar a que piense que estamos de su parte y esta bien ser un miserable


----------



## Antiparticula (23 Jun 2022)

*240.000 euros*.

Bloquean la indemnización a la menor abusada por el marido de Mónica Oltra


vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Pues yo si la creo ,porque si hubiera sido mentira ,no tendrían que haber intentado esconder nada,y lo han hecho.



Eso sería en un sistema legal normal.

No en un sistema legal draconiano donde la palabra de una niñata que puede arruinar la vida.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.



TIENE PINTA DE MENTIROSA?
jajaja

Y tú tienes pinta de imbécil


----------



## Karamba (23 Jun 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Tal y como queda probado en la sentencia que condena al educador, T. estuvo castigada durante más de un año a dormir en una planta distinta a la del resto de menores, que se encontraba a diez metros de distancia de las otras habitaciones. La menor tutelada solía llegar tarde al edificio, ya que como ella misma reconoce, «la liaba un poco» y «veían que era la más problemática». De esta manera, T. –que padecía problemas para conciliar el sueño– *pidió en muchas ocasiones a Ramírez Icardi que le hiciera masajes,* debido a que tenía confianza con él, le contaba su situación familiar, y porque consideraba que era una buena persona. Así pues, la sentencia recoge que, durante esta etapa, y entre dos y diez veces, el educador, tras «masajearle en la zona del cuello y la espalda y, una vez creía que se hallaba dormida, cogía la mano de la niña y se masturbaba con ella, fingiendo T. dormir ante la vergüenza que le producía dicha situación».
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si lo entiendo.
Una menor pedía al _HEDORcador_ que le diese masajes en el cuello y en la espalda, hasta que ésta quedaba dormida (aparentemente).
La menor más P_T_ que las gallines simulaba quedar dormida, momento en el cual el HEDORcador cogía la mano de la menor para cascársela.
¿Tenía la muñeca dislocada? ¿una rótula de giro, quizás? ¿una kardan? ¿un mecanismo tornillo-sinfín? ¿de verdad?
¿Os habéis imaginado la estampita? ¿Alguien puede explicar cómo se puede hacer eso?

De verdad que este tipo de relatos y explicaciones que nos brinda la VERDÁ YUDISIAL, como el de tener que _«asirse con la mano a una polla, probablemente para no perder el equilibrio»_ o _«introducir el pico de un tucán en un ojal, para que mediante la ley de la palanca y aprovechando toda la longitud del pico del tucán, mantener el equilibrio de todo el cuerpo»_ son explicaciones que no merecen calificativo.

El caso apesta a _«yo sí te creo hermana»_ del bando contrario. Dicho esto, que la mamen.
Ya sabemos cómo funciona el país, la sociedad, y el sistema.
Sabiendo esto..... pónganse a salvo.


----------



## mateww (23 Jun 2022)

La culpa es de los tutores legales que las visten como putas


----------



## LuisZarzal (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1099312



Corrección. Se casó cuando ella tenía 6. Se la folló cuando tenía 9.









¿Sabías que Mahoma se casó con una niña de seis años?


Según los historiadores musulmanes el profeta Mahoma se casó en múltiples ocasiones, uno de sus matrimonios fue con Aisha, una niña de seis años, aunque no exigió los derechos conyugales hasta que tuvo los nueve años y entonces consumó el matrimonio.




virgiliozaballos.es





Según los historiadores musulmanes el profeta Mahoma se casó en múltiples ocasiones, uno de sus matrimonios fue con Aisha, una niña de seis años, aunque no exigió los derechos conyugales hasta que tuvo los nueve años y entonces consumó el matrimonio.


----------



## LuisZarzal (23 Jun 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> *240.000 euros*.
> 
> Bloquean la indemnización a la menor abusada por el marido de Mónica Oltra
> 
> ...



¡Qué vergüenza!

Y se dice que abusó de más niñas que no hablan por amenazas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

* Añ SEA UN CASO PREFABRIACO O NO
LO QUE SABEMOS 100% SEGURO Y CONTRASTADO ES QUE SE ABUSA Y VIOLA A LOS MENORES EN LOS CENTRO DE MENORES POR SISTEMA*

*JUDICATURA YA VEMOS QUE VA A HACER POCO POR LO MENOS LA CUPULA POR QUE ESTA COMPRADA CON CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES*

*LA GUARDIA CIVIL CUENTA EN LUXENBURGO SU DIRECTORA*

*LOS MEDIOS COMPRADOS CON CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES *

*UNA COSA ES EXPEDIENTE** ROYUELA Y OTRA DOCTOR PAPAYA | NO TIENEN NADA QUE VER **ES UN REMIX MIO *







 
Doctor Papaya V Misteriosos Objetivos @Garganta_P_ 24m


El programa de Ferreras lo financian entre Florentino y el lobby pedófilo.

Jun 22, 2022 · 10:45 PM UTC · Twitter Web App







Noe Noe @NoeNoe14712161
21 Replying to @Garganta_P_

*Supuestamente otro con cuenta en paraíso fiscal y su wife tb*



*Ana Pastor y Ferreras son acusados de periodistas corruptos y de dejarse sobornar con presuntamente millones de euros en el paraíso fiscal de la isla de Jersey*









BOMBAZO, Ana Pastor y Ferreras son acusados de periodistas corruptos y de dejarse sobornar con presuntamente millones de euros en el paraíso fiscal de la isla de Jersey


La noticia saltó en el canal de Santiago Royuela en YouTube. Durante la emisión del mismo y con el juez Presencia como invitado salieron unas supuestas cuentas de Ana Pastor y su marido Antonio Gar…




invierte.biz






La noticia saltó en el canal de Santiago Royuela en YouTube. Durante la emisión del mismo y con el juez Presencia como invitado salieron unas supuestas cuentas de Ana Pastor y su marido Antonio García Ferreras por presuntamente dejarse corromper y no dar informaciones sobre el llamado Expediente Royuela. Durante el programa además, Santiago Royuela dio los nombres de otros 50 periodistas que presuntamente tienen sus respectivas cuentas en el extranjero, sobornados para sólo dar la información que el gobierno de turno diga.






Entre esos 50 periodistas españoles se daban los nombres en el programa de Ana pastor y Antonio García Ferreras que aparecían con cerca de un millón de euros cada uno. Hay que recordar que Ana Pastor dirige una de las llamadas «agencias de la verdad» que son las que se encargan de decir lo que es verdad o no en redes sociales. Si lo hacen a golpe de talón o no eso es otro cantar.







​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

POR QUE ACTUANDO EN FORMA DE ORGANIZACION MAFIOSA 

*Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations (RICO) *

*se va comprando sistematicamente voluntades de pues clave del Estado *



*SITUACION ACTUALIZADA DE PRESUNTAS CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES DE CARGOS PUBLICOS ESPAñoLES SEGUN *
@ Eurostreamuno, ACODAP | EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA



Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Nombres de Bancos de paraísos fiscales, donde se han ingresado los sobornos a los personajes que aparecen en el Expediente Royuela con sus importes (situación a 22-6-22):





-Caixa Galicia (Caracas y México DF), 77,6 mill, Margarita Robles.

-Banco Universal de Maracaibo (Venezuela), 3 mill, Sonsoles Espinosa.

-Bank of Bermuda, Isle of Man, 5 mill Zapatero







-Gotthard Bank de Lugano: 1) 3.971.531 CHF, Elisabeth Castelló Fontova; 2) 1.259.761 CHF, Elena Guindulain Oliveras

-Finter Bank de Zurich, 6.739.666 CHF, Maria Eugenia Alegret Burgués

-Banco Afirme, OP de Monterrey, 5 mill, Francisco Bañeres Santos

-Isle of Man Bank: 1) 1,5 mill, Yolanda Rodríguez Vidales; 2) 2 mill, Andrés Martínez Arrieta

-*Standard Bank Isle of Man, 17 mill, Carlos Lesmes Serrano*.








- ITAU de Sao Paulo, 1,2 mill, Miguel Colmenero Menéndez.




*- Banistmo de Panamá: *

1) 2,7 mill $, Dolores Delgado Garcia; 

2) 1,2 mill, Andrés Palomo del Arco.







-Banregio, OP de Monterrey, 3 mill Concepción Talón Navarro


*-Citibanamex, O.P. de Monterrey (Méjico):*

 1) 1,2 mill Santiago Pedraz Gómez; 
2) 20 mill, Fernando Grande Marlaska; 
3) 2 mill $, Juan Luis Cebrian Echarri



-NouvoBanq de Mahe-Victoria (Seychelles), 3 mill $, Josep Borrell Fontelles.



*-Banque BCP de Luxemburgo:*
 1) 1 mill, María Rosa Turnes de la Infanta; 
2) 3 mill, Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva;
3) 3 mill, Pablo Lucas Murillo de la Cueva


-Frick Bank de Liechtenstein, 1,5 mill, Julián Artemio Sánchez Melgar



*-Novo Banco de Luxemburgo: *
1) 0,76 mill, Ángel Demetrio de la Cruz Andrade;
2) 1,5 mill, Esperanza Casteleiro Llamazares; 
3) 1,5 mill, María Gámez Gámez; 4) ( Guardia Civil )







-VP Bank de Liechtenstein, 2 mill, Pablo Llarena Conde.

-Banque de Luxemburgo, 0,75 mill, Vicente Magro Servet.

-Bladex de Panamá: 1) 1 mill, Susana Polo García; 2) 1,8 mill, Jesús Alonso Cristóbal.

-Allied Irish Bank de Dublín, 1,2 mill, Carmen Lamela Díaz.

-Nouvobanq OP de Victoria (Seychelles), 1,8 mill, Ángel Luis Hurtado Adrián.


-Kaiser Partner Privatbank de Liechtensein, 0,4 mill, Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés.


-Bancaire Privee de Luxemburgo, 0,7 mill, Jesús Moreno Baena.

-Natwest International de Jersey, 1 mill cada uno, Ana Pastor García y Antonio García Ferreras.






Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


A REMAR GVARROS VIVA AL REY - VIVA EL ORDEN Y LA LEY María Gámez Gámez; Directora de la Gurdia Civil 1.5 millones. Novo Banco de Luxemburgo: Y N NO SOBREPASEIS LOS LIMITES DE VELOCIDAD ESTABLECIDOS Y NADA DE REMAR CON EL COCHE VIEGO EN ZONA CENTREO PREMIUM EXCLUSIVA PARA NO REMEROS...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## DOM + (23 Jun 2022)

Yo estoy con el yositecreohermana

Si vale para unos también para otros


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> De qué tiene pinta esto?



De Orco.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Correcto, pero lo planteas mal.
> 
> Esto trata de unos legisladores que han creado unas leyes, que si les tocan a ellos, por arte de magia cambian del blanco al negro.
> 
> Cumplirlas es el mínimo, mínimo, mínimo, que se le puede EXIGIR al que legisla. De eso trata este asunto.



Es que ha sido oirla hablar y he visto una garrapata hablando.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Puede ser cierto (aunque aún no hemos visto los enlaces a las fuentes en las que basas esa conclusión).
> 
> 
> Pero en cualquier caso ahora se valora algo muy distinto, y para lo que la credibilidad de la chica no tiene ninguna importancia:
> ...



Que es una apreciación mía al oírla hablar.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> escuchame bien porque muchos lo piensan pero yo te lo voy a decir.
> Eres basura humana.
> de tu cuerpo no es aprovechable ni los ojos con los que ves.
> harías mejor en eutanasiarte y arrojarte a una fosa comun para que todos te olviden.
> ...



¿Que dices hombre?


----------



## abe heinsenberg (23 Jun 2022)

Yo si te creo hermana


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Ese tipo de chiste puede no ser entendido y malinterpretado.
> Lo mejor es decirselo a la cara lo que pensamos.
> Para no dejar lugar a que piense que estamos de su parte y esta bien ser un miserable



Oye que te equivocas. Que leas todo antes de soltar todo eso.
Si creo que le está bien empleado a la Oltra y el clan de Hermana yo si te creo.
Pero a parte de eso cuando la he visto, se nota que es una chupóotera.
Guarda tu mala leche hombre


----------



## circodelia2 (23 Jun 2022)

La implicada en un caso de pederastia, feminazi, pro inmigración y separrata, ninguna pena que LDPC. 
....


----------



## Iuris Tantum (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Que es una apreciación mía al oírla hablar.



¿En el vídeo ese de 2 minutos que ha publicado?

Si ni siquiera habla del tema de los abusos o de Mónica Oltra...


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.



Segun la gente como oltra y demas feministas las mujerss nunca mienten no? Y que no existen denuncias falsas.

Pues ala que le arreen


----------



## Blackest (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Es que ha sido oirla hablar y he visto una garrapata hablando.



Tienes por ahí el video donde la escuchaste hablar?



Antiparticula dijo:


> Tal y como queda probado en la sentencia que condena al educador, T. estuvo castigada durante más de un año a dormir en una planta distinta a la del resto de menores, que se encontraba a diez metros de distancia de las otras habitaciones. La menor tutelada solía llegar tarde al edificio, ya que como ella misma reconoce, «la liaba un poco» y «veían que era la más problemática». De esta manera, T. –que padecía problemas para conciliar el sueño– *pidió en muchas ocasiones a Ramírez Icardi que le hiciera masajes,* debido a que tenía confianza con él, le contaba su situación familiar, y porque consideraba que era una buena persona. Así pues, la sentencia recoge que, durante esta etapa, y entre dos y diez veces, el educador, tras «masajearle en la zona del cuello y la espalda y, una vez creía que se hallaba dormida, cogía la mano de la niña y se masturbaba con ella, fingiendo T. dormir ante la vergüenza que le producía dicha situación».
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uf 100% REAL NO FAKE 1 CLICK MEGAUPLOAD 

Además de la dificultad de masturbarse con una mano muerta. ¿Resulta que se masturban con tu mano y lo que haces es pedir que el mismo que se ha aprpvechado de ti te de mas "masajes"?

No tiene mucho sentido que si te abusan sexualmente con la excusa de darte unos "masajes" vayas y pidas mas masajes con el tipo que abuso de ti.

Tiene toda la pintaza de denuncia falsa. Y además con la ventaja para ella que todos los supuestos antifeministas se van a poner en su favor porque les sale a cuenta politicamente para atacar a un rival politico

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## apolyon (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.



Me pasa igual


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> No es que ella no sea culpable. Es que hay cosas mas chungas y peores que jamas saldran como los miles de expedientes olvidados y enterrados
> 
> Lo dejo ahí...








__





0jo en twitter dicen que lo de Monica Oltra podria ser un Chivo Expiatorio para salvar el R78


No es que ella no sea culpable. Es que hay cosas mas chungas y peores que jamas saldran como los miles de expedientes olvidados y enterrados Lo dejo ahí...




www.burbuja.info




ESO CREO YO

EL PAPAYA DICE QUE LA OTRA HABRIA SIDO NIña abusada (segun el ) y explotada ella misma

SEA O NO CIERTO EN EL CASO DE MONICA OLTRA. SI SABEMOS QUE ES CIERTO UN NUMERO ESPECTACULAR DE FIGURAS POLITICAS | EMPRESARIOS | ETC 
 
luego llegan a politicos o puestos con poder bajo la premisa quedan de que puede ser 
CHANTAJEADOS .. EXTORSIONADOS Y DESTRUIDOS 

en cualquier momento les sacan los trapos sucios y fuera 

( lo que ha pasado con OLTRA ) si nos fijamos. 

y seguramente acostumbradas y vivir y ver todo tipo barbaridades, ciertas cosas no les parezcan "tan graves" ( viendo el contexto de depravacion absoluta )

asi que puede que por lo que sea, hayan quemado a la OLTRA por juegos de poder entre logias y mafias

pero Monica Otra es muy "BASICA" en el escalafon ... es lanzar un hueso a los perros ( publico )

mientras que los GORDOS SE DESCOJONAN DE QUE METAN A ESTA al tiempo que salen ellos "LIMPIOS"

y encima EL SISTEMA se puede poner medallitas

DA LA SENSACION DE QUE ESTAN INTENTANDO ESO​


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Correcto, pero lo planteas mal.
> 
> Esto trata de unos legisladores que han creado unas leyes, que si les tocan a ellos, por arte de magia cambian del blanco al negro.
> 
> Cumplirlas es el mínimo, mínimo, mínimo, que se le puede EXIGIR al que legisla. De eso trata este asunto.



No, no lo planteo mal. Hay una turba de resentidos que se tiran al cuello sin siquiera leer lo que pongo ni pensar en nada.
Así no vamos a ninguna parte, que te lo digo yo.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

apolyon dijo:


> Me pasa igual



Pero no puedes decirlo sin que te llamen despojo humano. Joder que poca cosa somos.
No es incompatible pensar que la Oltra es un Orco, las feministas una basura y sus chiringuitos ya ni te cuento y que esta niña tenga un pinta de rata del desierto que te cagas.
Desde luego que tenemos lo que nos merecemos. Si fuéramos un poco más inteligentes, nos iría mejor.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Ese tipo de chiste puede no ser entendido y malinterpretado.
> Lo mejor es decirselo a la cara lo que pensamos.
> Para no dejar lugar a que piense que estamos de su parte y esta bien ser un miserable



Que poco cerebro hijo.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

rikitiki dijo:


> Estas insinuando que las denuncias falsas existen......?. Piensa bien tu respuesta al sanedrín feminista no vería con buenos ojos que alguien de los suyos lo sugiriera. La víctima siempre tiene razón y puuuuuunto.



Lo estaba afirmando... si es que no me pegan fuego los cuatro viejos resentidos que no ven más allá de su nariz 

Sólo te has equivocado en el DE LOS SUYOS. Es que no se de donde os sacáis toda esta movida.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> TIENE PINTA DE MENTIROSA?
> jajaja
> 
> Y tú tienes pinta de imbécil



Otro... que pesados. Que no la estoy defendiendo. Si es una rata del desierto. Que miente no es incompatible con que el "hermana yo si te creo no debió nunca existir".


----------



## Vikingo2016 (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.



Imagen de Teresa


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> ¡Qué vergüenza!
> 
> Y se dice que abusó de más niñas que no hablan por amenazas.



Coño pues que se sepa la verdad.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Otro... que pesados. Que no la estoy defendiendo. Si es una rata del desierto. Que miente no es incompatible con que el "hermana yo si te creo no debió nunca existir".



Ah coño, eso es otro tema.

Por supuesto que hay un germen repugnante con el feminazismo.

Otra cosa es que la chica sea una pájara.

Y otra que el pajarraco sea un golfo.

Es como lo de la Clara de San Fermines, ella golfa y ellos guarros, simplemente


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Imagen de Teresa



La entrevistaron ayer en 13tv. Y el marido es feriante. Está preñada, dijo que no tenía mas niños pero arrastra churumbeles del marido que "trabaja cuando lo llaman" o sea nunca. Y no sabía muy bien ni lo que decía. No es lo que a mí me hubiera gusta ver. Me hubiera gustado ver a una chica que ha sido abusada y que lo tiene muy claro y quiere denunciar y lo que vi, fue a una vividora, con un marido vividor a ver lo que puede sacar de pasta.ç
Punto. NO HAY NADA MÁS.
Dejad de insultar muchachos, que no soy el enemigo a batir.


----------



## Tails (23 Jun 2022)

Ahora los podemitas no usan lo de las mujeres tienen siempre razón?


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ah coño, eso es otro tema.
> 
> Por supuesto que hay un germen repugnante con el feminazismo.
> 
> ...



Si es que no habéis leído nada. En cuanto he puesto que tiene pinta de rata del desierto a ver lo que pilla os habéis vuelto locos insultándome.
Menos mal que tengo paciencia.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> ¿En el vídeo ese de 2 minutos que ha publicado?
> 
> Si ni siquiera habla del tema de los abusos o de Mónica Oltra...



Que no... que la entrevistaron ayer largo y tendido en 13TV y la tía no sabía ni de lo que hablaba. Sólo incongruencias y que quiere su dinero porque está preñada, el marido es un quinqui vago y quiere su dinero.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Segun la gente como oltra y demas feministas las mujerss nunca mienten no? Y que no existen denuncias falsas.
> 
> Pues ala que le arreen



Están tomando de su medicina 
Ahora, hay que ver a Teresa, que ya no es menor, hablando. Madre de Dios.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Tienes por ahí el video donde la escuchaste hablar?
> 
> Uf 100% REAL NO FAKE 1 CLICK MEGAUPLOAD
> 
> ...



Ayer por la noche la entrevistaron largo y tendido en 13TV. Fue patético.
Que estaba embarazada y que quería su dinero ya. Le preguntaron que si tenía más hijos y dijo que no, mientras se oía a un menor pegando chillidos... todo patético, chusquero... en fin.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Tiene toda la pintaza de denuncia falsa. Y además con la ventaja para ella que todos los supuestos antifeministas se van a poner en su favor porque les sale a cuenta politicamente para atacar a un rival politico
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk



Ya lo estás viendo. Esa sabe latín y no es lo que yo esperaba, la verdad. Ojalá fuera una tía inteligente que ha sido abusada y quisiera llegar hasta el final, porque lo que yo vi fue a una sobrada que va a por la pasta. Al tiempo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Jun 2022)

No hay una puta foto?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

Dale a un asesino iniciativa y terminarás viéndolo dentro de la masonería: Sucia y bastarda antesala del Infierno.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ah coño, eso es otro tema.
> 
> Por supuesto que hay un germen repugnante con el feminazismo.
> 
> ...



Por ahí van los tiros.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> No hay una puta foto?



Ya es mayor de edad, seguramente la veréis por más sitios porque ella quiere su pasta ya. Que está preñada, no tiene un duro, es una vaga, el marido feriante que trabaja cuando lo llaman, dice ella, o sea, nunca y va a por todas.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Jun 2022)

Ya he visto foto de ella. Medio gitana chabolista. Es todo una farsa al menos en gran parte. 
un caso Bar España con algo de cierto en ello


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

MASONERIA MASCULINA Y FEMENINA
EL REPARTO COMPLETO

*EL JOVEN CONDE DRACULA*
* UN MASON *
*Y*
* LAS SAILOR MOON*

MUSICA DE FONDO : "MY WAY" DE FRANK SINATRA








Dale a un asesino iniciativa y terminarás viéndolo dentro de la masonería: Sucia y bastarda antesala del Infierno.







www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## maxhc (23 Jun 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> No hay una puta foto?



Donde se le vea de forma CLARA el rostro ? Con qué motivo ?

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Jun 2022)

maxhc dijo:


> Donde se le vea de forma CLARA el rostro ? Con qué motivo ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk



Una gitana chabolista feriante. Huele a farsa de lejos. A montaje para atacar a la indeseable de monica oltra. No niego que los hechos ocurriesen pero todo esto tira para delante por intereses de terceros, de lo contrario, no se haría ni puto caso a esa tía (al medio gitana merchera chabolista)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

BRUTAL ESTE.
lo pongo fuera de twitter para que sea facil compartir

" AMO LAS POLLAS"
"I LOVE COCKS "
Esto es Amazon, y esto será el pederasta y masónico Nuevo Orden. Niña haciendo el signo masónico 'El Cornuto' y posando medio desnuda con el impreso "I Love Cock". https://amazon.ca/dp/B09BHXM6T7









Dale a un asesino iniciativa y terminarás viéndolo dentro de la masonería: Sucia y bastarda antesala del Infierno.







www.burbuja.info









​


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

De verdad, menos mal. Creí que era la única persona capaz de ver las cosas así. Gracias.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Una gitana chabolista feriante. Huele a farsa de lejos. A montaje para atacar a la indeseable de monica oltra. No niego que los hechos ocurriesen pero todo esto tira para delante por intereses de terceros, de lo contrario, no se haría ni puto caso a esa tía (al medio gitana merchera chabolista)



Creo que es la triste verdad. Y ahora pues que tomen de su medicina. Si la palabra de una mujer basta, que se jodan.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

¿Perdona? Estamos razonando  
A algunos les cuesta, pero estamos en ello 

Y todo esto es culpa de los que habéis aceptado como bueno lo de "hermana yo si te creo" porque ya ves lo que puede pasar.
Tomad vuestra propia medicina. ¿Jode?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

RECORDEMOS EL MINDSET O MENTALIDAD ESCLAVISTA QUE HAN CONSENTIDO CUANDO MENOS FACCIONES DE LA MASONERIA Y SOCIEDADES SECRETAS
HOY DIRECTAMENTE YA MUTADAS EN SATANISMO TRANSHUMANISTA TECNOLOGICO GROTESCO Y FEISTA

*SOCIEDADES SECRETAS Y TOLERANCIA Y BENEFICIO DE LA ESCLAVITUD Y TRAFICO DE PERSONAS *

*Las judías rutas de esclavos del Atlántico y Albert Pike, fundador de la logia de Rito Escocés Ku Klux Klan (1867).*








Dale a un asesino iniciativa y terminarás viéndolo dentro de la masonería: Sucia y bastarda antesala del Infierno.


Una de las técnicas de desinformación que siguen, la de inundar, es meterse en los hilos donde entienden que hay algún tema que la secta no quieren que no se hable de ello, o que directamente la perjudica, y hacen del hilo un 'chat de quinceañeras' para enterrar la información sensible. Burbuja...




www.burbuja.info








Esta entrada no sólo habla de Albert Pike y el Ku Klux Klan, sino que he tratado de hacer una pequeña recopilación en varios apartados, sobre la histórica relación del tráfico de esclavos con sus principales autores y beneficiarios: la comunidad judía y posteriormente y junto a ella, su masonería.


¿Por qué hay una estatua en Washington D.C. dedicada al fundador del Ku Klux Klan?
Albert Pike y la logia Ku Klux Klan (1867).
Una mirada a la esclavitud en el pasado.
Abolición de la esclavitud por los Reyes Católicos.
Judaísmo, propaganda y tráfico de esclavos.
La hebraica ruta de esclavos del Atlántico.


*  Las judías rutas de esclavos del Atlántico y Albert Pike, fundador de la logia de Rito Escocés Ku Klux Klan (1867).  *
Esta entrada no sólo habla de Albert Pike y el Ku Klux Klan, sino que he tratado de hacer una pequeña recopilación en varios apartados, sobre la histórica relación del tráfico de esclavos con sus p…
uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


*  Las judías rutas de esclavos del Atlántico y Albert Pike, fundador de la logia de Rito Escocés Ku Klux Klan (1867). - Un Católico Perplejo  *
Esta entrada no sólo habla de Albert Pike y el Ku Klux Klan, sino que he tratado de hacer una pequeña recopilación en varios apartados, sobre la histórica relación del tráfico de esclavos con sus principales autores y beneficiarios: la comunidad judía y posteriormente y junto a ella, su masonería.
uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> No hay una puta foto?



Ayer la echaron en 13TV por la noche. ¿Hay alguna manera de volver a verlo?, no sé si en la web de 13tv se puede ver.
Fue en EL CASCABEL del 22 de Mayo. ¿Alguien sabe como poder volver a verlo?


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Aqui esta joder









La víctima de abusos del exmarido de Mónica Oltra habla en TRECE: “Lo vivo como puedo”


Teresa, a punto de dar a luz a su segundo hijo, trata de sacar adelante a su familia con el apoyo de su pareja y la ayuda de su padre y de CÁRITAS




www.cope.es


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

PASEN Y VEAN.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Imagen de Teresa



Echale un ojo

La víctima de abusos del exmarido de Mónica Oltra habla en TRECE: “Lo vivo como puedo”


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> No hay una puta foto?











La víctima de abusos del exmarido de Mónica Oltra habla en TRECE: “Lo vivo como puedo”


Teresa, a punto de dar a luz a su segundo hijo, trata de sacar adelante a su familia con el apoyo de su pareja y la ayuda de su padre y de CÁRITAS




www.cope.es


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (23 Jun 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> *240.000 euros*.
> 
> Bloquean la indemnización a la menor abusada por el marido de Mónica Oltra
> 
> ...




Leyes que ha impulsado la izmierda.


----------



## Anticriminal (23 Jun 2022)

Porqué no alguien aporta pdf de la sentencia para que sepamos todos los detalles?


----------



## gpm (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.




Mira que hay denuncias pero justo la juzgada y condenada que la violaron durante 2 años que gasta una fiscal progre acusa con contundencia a una política progre....no se rick


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Mira que hay denuncias pero justo la juzgada y condenada que la violaron durante 2 años que gasta una fiscal progre acusa con contundencia a una política progre....no se rick



Vale yo no entro a valorar todo eso. 
Sólo te digo que la veas y luego opines. Antes era menor y no podías verla. Ahora ya es mayor, habla, su marido no da palo al agua y quiere su pasta, lo de los abusos ya otro día.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Leyes que ha impulsado la izmierda.



Y el "hermana yo sí te creo, trae estas cosas". Que la pelen.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

maxhc dijo:


> Donde se le vea de forma CLARA el rostro ? Con qué motivo ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk











La víctima de abusos del exmarido de Mónica Oltra habla en TRECE: “Lo vivo como puedo”


Teresa, a punto de dar a luz a su segundo hijo, trata de sacar adelante a su familia con el apoyo de su pareja y la ayuda de su padre y de CÁRITAS




www.cope.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

PARA QUE NO SAQUEIS DEL FOCO
QUE SECTAS Y SOCIEDADES SECRETAS
SE ALIMENTAN DE ABUSO SEXUAL INFANTIL
Y ABUSO Y TRAFICO DE PERSONAS ENTRE OTRAS MUCHAS ACTIVIDADES


----------



## B. Golani (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.
> 
> Edito y pongo a TERESA:
> ...



CHONI DE MANUAL ( SEGURAMENTE VIVIENDO DE AYUDAS SOCIALES )


----------



## Javito68 (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.
> 
> Edito y pongo a TERESA:
> ...



Menos mal que la de la manada, y la de la arandina no eran mentirosas, no?.

Ahora el ser mentirosa o no ,depende de la ideologia de quien comete el delito…


----------



## Ludlow (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.
> 
> Edito y pongo a TERESA:
> ...



Tenga la pinta que tenga, lo que se juzga es el encubrimiento de los hechos, a una menor tutelada, por parte de Oltra al que entonces era su marido.


----------



## Rextor88 (23 Jun 2022)

Me la suda el pederasta y me la suda la niñata.


----------



## ischainyn (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.
> 
> Edito y pongo a TERESA:
> ...



A quien tenía que convencer era a los jueces...y parece que los convenció porque al marido de la guarra le han metido 5 años..en tres instancias distintas


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Menos mal que la de la manada, y la de la arandina no eran mentirosas, no?.
> 
> Ahora el ser mentirosa o no ,depende de la ideologia de quien comete el delito…



No me voy a molestar en decirte que la de la manada era mentirosa. La arandina me la pela.
Llevo varios post diciendo que me da igual todo que solo con verla se ve que es mentira. Me habéis dicho de todo, progre de mierda, despojo humano y yo solo digo que la veáis que es una pillina que se nota a la legua, que no me importa el color político y ahora vienes tú y cagas esto... anda hombre.
Que va por el dinero es lo que digo. Descerebrado. Escúchala y luego opinas.



Que no trabaja, que su marido no trabaja, solo cuando lo llaman (risas de fondo). Que le ofrecen un trabajo y dice que no puede ir a trabajar porque con quién deja a los niños porque su marido trabaja (más risas).
Escúchala. Déjate de monsergas y trata de ser realista.









La víctima de abusos del exmarido de Mónica Oltra habla en TRECE: “Lo vivo como puedo”


Teresa, a punto de dar a luz a su segundo hijo, trata de sacar adelante a su familia con el apoyo de su pareja y la ayuda de su padre y de CÁRITAS




www.cope.es


----------



## BogadeAriete (23 Jun 2022)

*Si vas contra los rojos yo no te creo hermana.
Si vas a favor de los rojos, te creo hermana....
Ese es el resumen, sea verdad o mentira el fondo.*


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> A quien tenía que convencer era a los jueces...y parece que los convenció porque al marido de la guarra le han metido 5 años..en tres instancias distintas



Que disfruten del "hermana yo si te creo".


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> *Si vas contra los rojos yo no te creo hermana.
> Si vas a favor de los rojos, te creo hermana....
> Ese es el resumen, sea verdad o mentira el fondo.*



Cierto. Parece que la verdad ya es lo que menos le importa a la gente. Esta sociedad está condenada.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (23 Jun 2022)

Ojalá encarcelen a unos cuantos castuzos y sus familiares a base de denuncias falsas.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Me la suda el pederasta y me la suda la niñata.



Los 240.000 los pagamos todos joder.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Ludlow dijo:


> Tenga la pinta que tenga, lo que se juzga es el encubrimiento de los hechos, a una menor tutelada, por parte de Oltra al que entonces era su marido.



Y probablemente sea cierto. Y ojalá le caiga la del pulpo. Pero ¿soy el único que ve que la niña es una pillina?


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Ojalá encarcelen a unos cuantos castuzos y sus familiares a base de denuncias falsas.



No creo que los progres se den cuenta del error de creer a la mujer solo por ser mujer, pero les está muy bien empleado.


----------



## Javito68 (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> No me voy a molestar en decirte que la de la manada era mentirosa. La arandina me la pela.
> Llevo varios post diciendo que me da igual todo que solo con verla se ve que es mentira. Me habéis dicho de todo, progre de mierda, despojo humano y yo solo digo que la veáis que es una pillina que se nota a la legua, que no me importa el color político y ahora vienes tú y cagas esto... anda hombre.
> Que va por el dinero es lo que digo. Descerebrado. Escúchala y luego opinas.
> 
> ...



Me la pela, sinceramente.

Pero es mucha casualidad que cuando pillan a una progremierda con el carrillo de los helados, resulta que se pone en duda a una menor, cuando en otros casos no.

Me importa un carajo quien eres, ni lo que defiendes.

Paso de tragarme tochos enteros de informacion banal. 


Solo estoy hasta las pelotas de las doble varas de medir.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> PARA QUE NO SAQUEIS DEL FOCO​




QUE SECTAS Y SOCIEDADES SECRETAS
SE ALIMENTAN DE ABUSO SEXUAL INFANTIL
Y ABUSO Y TRAFICO DE PERSONAS ENTRE OTRAS MUCHAS ACTIVIDADES


----------



## maxhc (23 Jun 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Una gitana chabolista feriante. Huele a farsa de lejos. A montaje para atacar a la indeseable de monica oltra. No niego que los hechos ocurriesen pero todo esto tira para delante por intereses de terceros, de lo contrario, no se haría ni puto caso a esa tía (al medio gitana merchera chabolista)






Sonico dijo:


> La víctima de abusos del exmarido de Mónica Oltra habla en TRECE: “Lo vivo como puedo”
> 
> 
> Teresa, a punto de dar a luz a su segundo hijo, trata de sacar adelante a su familia con el apoyo de su pareja y la ayuda de su padre y de CÁRITAS
> ...




Haber si así ...

CLARAmente no sus estáis enterando ...


----------



## Yuyuy (23 Jun 2022)

Para mi el caso oltra es un win-win:

Estaba disfrutando como un enano suponiendo que la niña dice la verdad.

Ahora pienso en que quizá la niña haya mentido y no quepo en mi de gozo. 
Su vida, la de su marido y familiares arruinada.
Y aún estaría en deuda por todo el daño hecho a millones de familias por fomentar y beneficiarse directamente de la industria del genaro.

Edito tras ver el video y creo que no miente la chica.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

*MASONERIA SATANISMO SOCIEDADES SECRETAS PEDERASTIA Y ABUSO INFANTIL*

*MONICA OLTRA HABRIA EMPEZADO COMO VICTIMA COMO TANTAS OTRAS ( SE SUPONE *









Dale a un asesino iniciativa y terminarás viéndolo dentro de la masonería: Sucia y bastarda antesala del Infierno.







www.burbuja.info















​*  Rituales de poder de la masonería: Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes (tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil) - Un Católico Perplejo  *
Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.​


----------



## Lubinillo (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.
> 
> Edito y pongo a TERESA:
> ...



Espera que empiecen a salir mas casos. Ademas que es eso de hacer juicios por la cara que se tiene. Si es por eso igual tu debías estar en Guantanamo


----------



## Rextor88 (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Los 240.000 los pagamos todos joder.



240.000 le han dado a la niñata? No me jodas


----------



## mcflanagan (23 Jun 2022)

Yo sí me la creo la verdad. Lo que pasa es que es la típica choni de familia desestructurada, no demasiado lista, pero aunque parezca una descarada, a ese tipo de chicas suele ser más fácil engañarlas que que te engañen, y a nada que le hayan insistido con que nadie le iba a creer y que le iban a hacer la vida imposible, lo normal es que se hubiera matenido callada, o sea que mis dies.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Me la pela, sinceramente.
> 
> Pero es mucha casualidad que cuando pillan a una progremierda con el carrillo de los helados, resulta que se pone en duda a una menor, cuando en otros casos no.
> 
> ...



Pues cierra la puerta al salir colega, que nadie te ha llamado.

No se a que llamas tochos de información banal ¿a una entrevista de cinco minutos?. Que son suficientes para ver la clase de tipa que es.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

mcflanagan dijo:


> Yo sí me la creo la verdad. Lo que pasa es que es la típica choni de familia desestructurada, no demasiado lista, pero aunque parezca una descarada, a ese tipo de chicas suele ser más fácil engañarlas que que te engañen, y a nada que le hayan insistido con que nadie le iba a creer y que le iban a hacer la vida imposible, lo normal es que se hubiera matenido callada, o sea que mis dies.



Estas saben latín. Habría que oírla al apagar la cámara. De tonta nada. Eso sí, se cree más lista de lo que es. Lo cual no quita que el el EX de la Guarra, sea otro Guarro.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> 240.000 le han dado a la niñata? No me jodas



Lo han paralizado. Por eso está ella en los medios. No porque esté traumatizada. Es una piratilla joder, si está cantado.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> 240.000 le han dado a la niñata? No me jodas











Bloquean la indemnización a la menor abusada por el marido de Mónica Oltra


El Gobierno valenciano de Ximo Puig tiene bloqueada la indemnización por los abusos del marido de Mónica Oltra a una menor tutelada




okdiario.com


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> ¿Que dices hombre?



digo que estas intentando blanquear a un delincuente y sus colaboradores necesarios.
a mi no me mareas con tus idas y venidas.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Espera que empiecen a salir mas casos. Ademas que es eso de hacer juicios por la cara que se tiene. Si es por eso igual tu debías estar en Guantanamo



Lo pasaré por alto.
¿Ha visto la entrevista?. Porque hablar sin saber es de charlatanes y tu ¿no serás un charlatán? que además de hablar sin saber me insulta. No creo que caigas tan bajo.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> digo que estas intentando blanquear a un delincuente y sus colaboradores necesarios.
> a mi no me mareas con tus idas y venidas.



¿Has visto a la tipa?. ¿Has visto la entrevista?.
Ya no me insultes más que te mando al ignore.
Yo no intento blanquear a nadie. Estás enfermo.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Paso. Ahí hay información para que cada uno saque conclusiones.

La tipa es una piratilla.
Lo de creer a una tía solo por serlo, es un error.
Que pasen buena tarde.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Jun 2022)

aunque fuera una piratilla como tu dices esta en su derecho de serlo y de sacarles hasta el tuétano de los huesos a todos los hijos de puta que han sido parte.
estas siendo irrazonable.


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 Jun 2022)

yo vi la entrevista en twitter y parece bastante creíble, de hecho no le creían.

otra cosa es que quiera una indemnización de 240k....


----------



## lefebre (23 Jun 2022)

Las mujeres mayores y menores son unas putas y merecen ser violadas. Esto piensa y ahora lo dice pon fín la izquierda sin tapujos, pero es lo que piensan todos, y es la realidad.


----------



## antiglobalista (23 Jun 2022)

si fuera de vox o del pp no dirias lo mismo


te reventado el hilo


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> ¿Has visto a la tipa?. ¿Has visto la entrevista?.
> Ya no me insultes más que te mando al ignore.
> Yo no intento blanquear a nadie. Estás enfermo.



si he visto la entrevista completa y lo que veo es muy diferente de lo que tu hablas.
quiza porque yo no tengo los intereses politikos en blanquear a un delincuente.
y te daria mas datos pero me parece suficiente lo que te he dicho y el mal que te deseo por decir lo que has dicho y no retractarte ni reflexionar el mal que has hecho.

ya caeras y con un poco de suerte te hundan mas de lo que estes la gente que son como tú.


----------



## Glokta (23 Jun 2022)

que sea una choni no quiere decir que sea menos veraz lo ocurrido. De hecho me cuadra mas, la gente que se cree poderosa suele abusar del lumpen de la sociedad porque saben que no van a poder defenderse


----------



## Rextor88 (23 Jun 2022)

Yo curré de voluntario cuando era estudiante en un centro de menores y allí las niñas sabían latín y se inventaban de todo. Estamos hablando de niñas hijas de prostitutas, drogadictas, etc.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Jun 2022)

maxhc dijo:


> Haber si así ...
> 
> CLARAmente no sus estáis enterando ...


----------



## kicorv (23 Jun 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Si el juez ha visto indicios de que es cierto



jejejejejejeje

Tú nunca has sido parte de un juicio, verdad?


----------



## Saturno (23 Jun 2022)

Postean con nuestro dinero de nadie


----------



## mikiflush (23 Jun 2022)

Irena Montera ya ha dicho que es culpable.
Sólo que no esperaba que saliese a la luz.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (23 Jun 2022)

pues aqui parece pijita en intereconomia


----------



## Tails (23 Jun 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> jejejejejejeje
> 
> Tú nunca has sido parte de un juicio, verdad?




No estamos hablando de jurado popular 

Donde hasta los que lo han sido dicen que no les gustaría ser juzgados por ellos


----------



## Tails (23 Jun 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> si fuera de vox o del pp no dirias lo mismo
> 
> 
> te reventado el hilo



Es el yo si te creo salvo si el acusado es de los mios


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.
> 
> Edito y pongo a TERESA:
> ...



Ok PROGRE

Y EL HERMANA YO SI TE CREO ?


----------



## Tails (23 Jun 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Ok PROGRE
> 
> Y EL HERMANA YO SI TE CREO ?




El embudo igual que cuando compran casoplones te dicen que


ser de izquierdas no significa ser pobre

Pero la casa de abascal es muy grande y cara


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (23 Jun 2022)

Tails dijo:


> El embudo igual que cuando compran casoplones te dicen que
> 
> 
> ser de izquierdas no significa ser pobre
> ...



No significa ser pobre. Significa llevártelo crudo mientras los demás son más pobres mientras vas de salvador.


----------



## Tails (23 Jun 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> No significa ser pobre. Significa llevártelo crudo mientras los demás son más pobres mientras vas de salvador.





Todos diciendo que castro no es rico sino que es cosa de Estados Unidos

Yo si te creo salvo que el acusado sea de los míos que entonces es la ultraderecha


----------



## asebuche (23 Jun 2022)

Pues si quieres la verdad te doy algunas:
Conducen esposada, a declarar como denunciante, a una niña de 14 años víctima de un violador (está condenado).
Una psicóloga de la Generalitat excreta un informe diciendo que la denuncia de la cría no tiene ninguna credibilidad, tras una entrevista en que no le pregunta absolutamente nada relativo a los abusos sufridos.
La Generalitat ignora la comunicación del juzgado de que se había dictado una orden de alejamiento y tenían que alejar al violador (está condenado) de la niña.
Lo primero que hace la Generalitat, cuando la residencia donde trabajaba la víctima y su pareja pasa a ser pública, es despedir a los dos.
Si prescindimos por un momento del "yo si te creo hermana albóndiga" porque también soy rojo, igual nos acercamos un poco a la verdad


----------



## Lady_A (23 Jun 2022)

He visto el vídeo y tambien anterior que te sugiero que busques donde explica situaciones concretas.

La chica no me parece que este mintiendo y varias sentencias hacia el Ex marido de Oltra así lo atestiguan que tendrán mas información que un tipo que solo la ha visto en un vídeo y que tiene prejuicios, quiere su dinero porque es suyo y tiene derecho a pedirlo y a que se lo den, mas ahora que esta necesitada. Si necesita esa dinero, dinero que además es suyo, podrá decirlo ¿no?

Eso paso hace no se si 5 o 6 años, no va a estar recordando cada dia esos años. Las victimas no tienen que ser como tu quieres que sean y los traumas se llevan pero la mayoría de veces por dentro porque recordarlos cada instante les puede destrozar la mente, hasta algunas veces se borran (literalmente) de la mente a base de no querer recordar esos momentos. Pasacon las violaciones y abusos, pasa con otras cosas de la vida de cada uno.

Solo quiere su dinero porque es suyo y lo necesita. ¿que quieres que diga? ¿}Que no quiere ese dinero cuando legalmente le corresponde y además es que lo necesita porque estará pasando necesidades? Hace lo normal.

Ya me gustaría a ti que un cura o un maestro te hubiera tocado el pito, legalmente te den un dinero, tus hijos no tengan que comer, necesitesese dinero y despues de que te tocaran el pito o usaran tu mano para pajearse, un tipo te dijera que crees que eres un truan por pedir lo tuyo cuando te mueres de hambre.


Hasta hace poco tanto ella como su pareja estaban currando en un hospital y cuando salio la sentencia los despidieron. 

Ahora tambien te parecerá mal y dirás que es una pillina porque va intentar esclarecer si fue una orden de arriba. Igual deberia callarse y si la dejan sin empleo no pedir indemnización porque sino sospechas. Vamos a ver, si de verdad los despidieron o no renovaron cuando se supo el caso, deben intentarlo. Porque le estan haciendo la pascua. Pedir tus derechos no es ser un listo es hacer lo justo



SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> aunque fuera una piratilla como tu dices esta en su derecho de serlo y de sacarles hasta el tuétano de los huesos a todos los hijos de puta que han sido parte.
> estas siendo irrazonable.




De acuerdo. Es su dinero, le jodieron la infanciay además tiene dos críos. Si es su dineroessu dinero


----------



## Blackest (23 Jun 2022)

Algunos os olvidáis que estas tias las de los centros de menores tuteladas son gente que viene de familias chungas, es decir es gente que viene del mundo del hampa, que se las saben todas y que le dan 100.000 vueltas a cualquiera de nosotros que no viene de ese mundo. No son corderitas, son tias que saben que te la pueden liar contando mentiras son la versión femenina de los MENAS, solo que sin la E porque no son extrangeras

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lubinillo (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Lo pasaré por alto.
> ¿Ha visto la entrevista?. Porque hablar sin saber es de charlatanes y tu ¿no serás un charlatán? que además de hablar sin saber me insulta. No creo que caigas tan bajo.



Donde esta el insulto?


----------



## LuisZarzal (23 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Algunos os olvidáis que estas tias las de los centros de menores tuteladas son gente que viene de familias chungas, es decir es gente que viene del mundo del hampa, que se las saben todas y que le dan 100.000 vueltas a cualquiera de nosotros que no viene de ese mundo. No son corderitas, son tias que saben que te la pueden liar contando mentiras son la versión femenina de los MENAS, solo que sin la E porque no son extrangeras
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk



Ser mala persona no te hace inmune a los abusos. Si después de juzgarlo se ha condenado al abusador será que se abusó a la chica. Yo no creo que se tenga que creer siempre a una mujer que denuncia por el hecho de que es mujer pero si han celebrado un juicio y le han condenado lo más probable es que sea culpable. Algunas veces la cosa está más CLARA, pero suele ser la excepción.


----------



## Sietebailes (23 Jun 2022)

El problema que yo le veo es que es hermana, pero no la creen,porque el pijo que la violo,fue el ex de una hdlgp.


----------



## OSPF (23 Jun 2022)

Me la suda , todo lo que le pase a un politico en este pais es poco , sea del color que sea


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Donde esta el insulto?



No se. ¿Que por mi cara tenía que estar en Guantánamo?  

Que buenas noches. Que paso.
La entrevista está ahí.
Yo deduzco lo que he dicho. Ya cada uno que piense lo que quiera y se puede hacer sin ofender.
Lee el hilo y verás cuantas veces me han ofendido. Yo creo que solo a uno lo he dicho que si no le gusta el hilo, que se vaya.


----------



## Decipher (23 Jun 2022)

¿Como era? Ah si. Yo si te creo.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Ser mala persona no te hace inmune a los abusos. Si después de juzgarlo se ha condenado al abusador será que se abusó a la chica. Yo no creo que se tenga que creer siempre a una mujer que denuncia por el hecho de que es mujer pero si han celebrado un juicio y le han condenado lo más probable es que sea culpable. Algunas veces la cosa está más CLARA, pero suele ser la excepción.



Ni ser menor con desarraigo familiar te hace víctima inocente y ni mucho menos ingenua.
Que las hay pasadas de vuelta.
Te buscan una ruina pero ya.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

Sietebailes dijo:


> El problema que yo le veo es que es hermana, pero no la creen,porque el pijo que la violo,fue el ex de una hdlgp.



Pero si le van a dar 240.000 napos...
Ha ganado el juicio


----------



## asebuche (23 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Algunos os olvidáis que estas tias las de los centros de menores tuteladas son gente que viene de familias chungas, es decir es gente que viene del mundo del hampa, que se las saben todas y que le dan 100.000 vueltas a cualquiera de nosotros que no viene de ese mundo. No son corderitas, son tias que saben que te la pueden liar contando mentiras son la versión femenina de los MENAS, solo que sin la E porque no son extrangeras
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk




Algunos os olvidáis que estos niños, los de los centros de menores tutelados por curas, son gente que viene de familias chungas, es decir es gente que viene del mundo del hampa, que se las saben todas y que le dan 100.000 vueltas a cualquiera de nosotros que no viene de ese mundo. No son niños inocentes, son golfos que saben que se la pueden liar a un pobre LGTBI metido a cura contando mentiras, son la versión masculina de las niñas abusadas por los rojos, solo que con el culo más dilatado.

Estarás de acuerdo conmigo, verdad rojo?


----------



## Antiparticula (23 Jun 2022)

asebuche dijo:


> Algunos os olvidáis que estos niños, los de los centros de menores tutelados por curas, son gente que viene de familias chungas, es decir es gente que viene del mundo del hampa, que se las saben todas y que le dan 100.000 vueltas a cualquiera de nosotros que no viene de ese mundo. No son niños inocentes, son golfos que saben que se la pueden liar a un pobre LGTBI metido a cura contando mentiras, son la versión masculina de las niñas abusadas por los rojos, solo que con el culo más dilatado.
> 
> Estarás de acuerdo conmigo, verdad rojo?



Humbert es un profesor de literatura francesa que tiene una obsesión sexual por las niñas muchachas púberes. Viaja a los Estados Unidos, donde se casa con Charlotte Haze, viuda, aunque sólo la usa para poder estar cerca de su hija, Dolores (Lolita), de 12 años. Charlotte fallece y él queda a cargo de la menor, con quien entabla una relación de pareja. Durante dos años la mantiene en cautiverio viajando por todo el país, parando en hoteles de mala muerte y sin mandarla al colegio. 14Ambos mantienen relaciones sexuales durante ese periodo de dos años. Él se aprovecha de que ella está sola y huérfana de padre y madre y depende completamente de él.1 Ella quiere irse y Humbert amenaza con mandarla a un correccional.1015 Ella se escapa con Quilty y posteriormente empieza a trabajar como camarera y conoce a Richard Schiller, con el que se casa. Al final de la novela, Lolita tiene 17 años y está casada, embarazada y pobre. Humbert la visita y le dice que aún la desea y quiere que deje a su marido por él. Ella se niega. Humbert insiste en saber con quién huyó Lolita años atrás. Esta le informa que fue con Quilty, y Humbert decide asesinarlo. La novela culmina con un episodio de violencia.16


----------



## LuisZarzal (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Ni ser menor con desarraigo familiar te hace víctima inocente y ni mucho menos ingenua.
> Que las hay pasadas de vuelta.
> Te buscan una ruina pero ya.



Pero en este caso hay una sentencia que dice que sí fue víctima (no sabemos si inocente) Esté pasada de vueltas o no, el señor que se aprovechó de ella (lo dice un juez, no yo) debe ser castigado como dice la ley. 

Lo he dicho antes, ser mala persona no significa que no puedan abusar de ti. Me extraña tanto encono en demonizar a una parte y asumir que el abusador es un inocente pajarito cuando, vista la sentencia, es un delincuente juzgado y condenado. A veces tanto empeño en ver solo un lado de un suceso puede significar que se tiene parte en él (no digo que usted lo tenga, solo que lo parece)

¿Cómo dice el refrán? No solo hay que ser inocente sino parecerlo. En eso el marido de la Señora Oltra ha fracasado. En el juzgado no le han creído y han considerado PROBADO que abusó de la niña. Los jueces no dictan resoluciones por diversión, lo hacen con pruebas y basados en leyes. 

Es cierto, podría ser una situación muy CLARA, pero en este caso, con el poder político en contra, no lo parece.

Un saludo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> ¿Exprópiese?.



*SI. A ESTOS *

ACODAP DICE : Jun 22, 2022 | Notas de prensa

* GADEA BLINDED BY THE LIGHTS ( DE LAS VEGAS ) *



Jesús Moreno Baena, 1.100.000 € en dos paraísos fiscales: 

400.000 € en la entidad *Kaiser Partner Privatbank* de LIECHTENSTEIN,

y 700.000 € en la entidad *Union Bancaire Privee* de LUXEMBURGO.

*<< ¡El marido de Gadea presentó demanda de divorcio en Nevada (EEUU) y el magistrado se reconcilió con él compartiendo el soborno que había recibido por importe de 1.100.000 euros! >>*​








El marido de Gadea pide divorcio y se reconcilian compartiendo soborno


¡El marido de Gadea presentó demanda de divorcio en Nevada y el magistrado se reconcilió con él compartiendo el soborno que había recibido!




www.acodap.com



















*<< Gadea Francés* fue recusado por ACODAP después de haber sido imputado por el juzgado de instrucción N.º 1 de Madrid, junto con Zapatero y Dolores Delgado, en las Diligencias Previas 800/2022. >>

También ha sido denunciado ante la AEAT (Hacienda) por compartir con quien sigue siendo su marido,


Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí DENUNCIA AEAT JOAQUIN ELIAS GADEA FRANCES

El marido de Gadea presentó demanda de divorcio en Nevada (EEUU) y el magistrado se reconcilió con él al parecer compartiendo el soborno que había recibido.

Jesus Moreno Baena, Plaintiff vs. Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Defendant.

OJO HABRIA QUE CORROBORAR BIEN QUE A PESAR IDENTICOS NOMBRE, LOS DE NEVADA , SEAN LAS MISMAS PERSONAS. QUE HAY MUCHO HISPANO EN USA​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

*23 junio, 2022 15:30 El Español *
* justo despues de explotar el asunto ayer por ACODAP y Expediente Royuela y un comenatario en Youtube*
*↓*
*turbo oportunismo a tope ahora si. ahora "tope de orgullo" *

*↓*
* Un juez de la Audiencia Nacional se inspira en Marlaska y sale 
del armario antes del Orgullo






*

*@JCorbachoUC* 
 *Joaquín Gadea, de 40 años, fue juez decano de Tarragona hasta 2018. Hoy es magistrado de refuerzo del Juzgado Central de Instrucción 6.*

Tiene cierta fama la judicatura —y no es del todo merecida— de ser un ámbito conservador. Lo sea o no, *la salida del armario de un juez relevante* aún sigue siendo noticia. Y eso es, justamente, lo que hará el magistrado *Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés*, juez de refuerzo del Juzgado Central de Instrucción número 6 de la Audiencia Nacional desde 2020.
Fuentes cercanas al juez comentan a EL ESPAÑOL que Gadea ha decidido hacer pública su condición sexual, coincidiendo con la celebración del Orgullo LGTB.
El juez ha confiado a sus allegados que le marcó y le ha dado fuerza el ejemplo del hoy ministro del Interior, *Fernando Grande-Marlaska*, que en 2006, siendo también juez de la Audiencia Nacional, decidió _desnudarse_ en una entrevista y revelar públicamente su homosexualidad.
"Aquello marcó mucho a Joaquín; en ese año era aún un opositor", comentan en el entorno de Gadea.
Sin embargo, Joaquín Gadea no pretende adquirir con ello un perfil público. También es menos popular que lo era Marlaska en su momento: es juez de refuerzo, no titular. La única intención de Gadea, confirman las mismas fuentes, es *que su ejemplo "sirva y visibilice"*.
Según ha podido saber EL ESPAÑOL, ha sido el magistrado *Manuel García-Castellón*, el titular del Juzgado Central de Instrucción 6, una de las primeras personas que más le ha animado a dar el paso cuando se lo planteó.
Algunos magistrados llevan la etiqueta de _jueces estrella_. Gadea, miembro de la *Asociación Profesional de la Magistratura* (APM), al contrario, es uno de los jueces más discretos de la Audiencia Nacional. Se siente más cómodo cuando su nombre encabeza un auto que un titular del papel cuché.

*En Tarragona durante el 'procés'*
*Nacido en 1981* en Cocentaina (Alicante), fue juez decano de Tarragona hasta septiembre de 2018. Antes, desde 2010 hasta entonces, titular del Juzgado de Instrucción número 1 de la misma capital. En una intervención en televisión en 2017, Gadea denunció la salida de jueces de Cataluña tras el _procés_ y pidió que se les diera un complemento para permanecer allí.
Entre los asuntos que Gadea tiene ahora sobre la mesa están la supuesta _cripto-estafa_ de Kuailian, la imputación del exjuez Fernando Presencia por calumniar a la cúpula judicial o la investigación del atentado de ETA en Santa Pola (Alicante) en 2002.

Gadea, con un brillante currículum, colabora también con García-Castellón en la instrucción de *grandes y complejas causas como Tándem (conocida como caso Villarejo)*, _Lezo_ o _Púnica_. Como juez de apoyo en el Juzgado Central de Instrucción 6, le acompaña *Daniel González Uriel*, cuya comisión de servicios ha sido recientemente prorrogada por el Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ).
En 2019, junto a Jesús María Barrientos y Mercedes Armas, Gadea fue de los magistrados del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña que *condenó a Joaquim Torra por desobediencia*, después de que el _expresident_ se negase a retirar la pancarta con lazos amarillos en apoyo a los presos del _procés_ soberanista.

Seguramente a su pesar, la decisión de mostrar públicamente su homosexualidad, va a convertir a Joaquín Gadea en un juez más popular de lo que le gustaría. EL ESPAÑOL le ha trasladado la publicación de esta información que afecta a su vida personal.

Y ahora, su paso adelante, como para él supuso el de Grande-Marlaska, será ejemplo para futuras generaciones

*Un ejemplo que, como él mismo pretende, visibilice y sirva*.













​*





Rumor: - EL Español : || Salida del armario VLTRA XPRESS del juez Gadea | tras ser RECUSADO y SEÑALADAS sus posibles CUENTAS en paraisos con ¿su pareja? ||


ACODAP DICE : Jun 22, 2022 | Notas de prensa GADEA BLINDED BY THE LIGHTS ( DE LAS VEGAS ) > https://www.acodap.com/el-marido-de-gadea-presento-demanda-de-divorcio-en-nevada-eeuu-y-el-magistrado-se-reconcilio-con-el-compartiendo-el-soborno-que-habia-recibido-por-importe-de-1-100-000-euros/...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.
> 
> Edito y pongo a TERESA:
> ...



Puffff los de 13tv con las víctimas de abusos sexuales, como con los cientos de niños violados por los curas.

QUE HIJOS DE PUTA.


----------



## Sonico (23 Jun 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> ¿Cómo dice el refrán? No solo hay que ser inocente sino parecerlo. En eso el marido de la Señora Oltra ha fracasado. En el juzgado no le han creído y han considerado PROBADO que abusó de la niña. *Los jueces no dictan resoluciones por diversión, lo hacen con pruebas y basados en leyes.*



(Risas de fondo)



LuisZarzal dijo:


> Es cierto, podría ser una situación muy CLARA, pero en este caso, con *el poder político en contra*, no lo parece.



(Descojone general)


----------



## LuisZarzal (23 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> (Risas de fondo)
> 
> 
> 
> (Descojone general)



Solo le escucho a usted tratando de descalificar algo que es cierto a todas luces. Cuando se queda sin argumentos comienza a tratar de descalificarme a mí en vez de razonar. Eso no le da la razón ni hace que el delincuente deje de serlo.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (24 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> No, no lo planteo mal. Hay una turba de resentidos que se tiran al cuello sin siquiera leer lo que pongo ni pensar en nada.
> Así no vamos a ninguna parte, que te lo digo yo.



Me refiero a que las personas que viven y se aprovechan de esas leyes injustas, a sabiendas del dolor que producen, y si encima demuestran que no quieren para sí mismos lo que han provocado a los demás, no merecen ser tratados como los que sufren esas leyes.

Mónica Oltra no puede tratarse de otra manera que no sea la que predica. YO SI TE CREO HERMANA.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (24 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.
> 
> Edito y pongo a TERESA:
> ...



Pintas? No me jodas. Esto va de pruebas, testigos,etc...


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.



Que curioso, a todas las creeis ERMANA, menos cuando hay culpables de por medio MUGREMITAS PEZAS GORDAS, entonces la EMMMANA pasa a ser una "embustera que te cagas"

Cagar me cago yo en todos tus muertos, basura


----------



## skan (24 Jun 2022)

No sé cómo será la menor, pero ya quedó demostrado que el marido de Oltra sí que abusaba sexualmente de ella.
Aunque siempre puede haber errores en los juicios.

En cualquier caso la que sí tiene pinta de mentirosa y asquerosa es Oltra.
Y toda la chusma que le defiende demuestra que son basura, en ningún momento se han planteado ayudar a la menor ni investigar nada, sólo les interesa seguir chupando del bote.


----------



## Lubinillo (24 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> No se. ¿Que por mi cara tenía que estar en Guantánamo?
> 
> Que buenas noches. Que paso.
> La entrevista está ahí.
> ...



Que tenias que estar no dije, lo que dije que fue que si hacemos juicios por la cara que tenga alguien vamos mal y que igual tu por tu cara (que yo no te la he visto ni quiero) deberías estar en Guantanamo. Como podrás observar son cosas diferentes.


----------



## Antiparticula (24 Jun 2022)

¿que va a pasar con al sicóloga que firmó un informe diciendo que la historia de la menor no tenía credibilidad?

¿Es una incompentente o se puede demostrar que hizo ese informe por orden de Oltra?


----------



## Blackest (24 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.
> 
> Edito y pongo a TERESA:
> ...



-Me ofrecieron trabajo en Madrid pero claro yo allí no conozco a nadie
`+Claro no tiene sentido venir a Madrid si no tienes casa y no tienes familia a no ser que se lo ofrecieran también a tu pareja y pudierais venir los dos aqui
-Si, si nos ofrecieron trabajo a los dos

De chiste.


----------



## Sonico (24 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> -Me ofrecieron trabajo en Madrid pero claro yo allí no conozco a nadie
> `+Claro no tiene sentido venir a Madrid si no tienes casa y no tienes familia a no ser que se lo ofrecieran también a tu pareja y pudierais venir los dos aqui
> -Si, si nos ofrecieron trabajo a los dos
> 
> De chiste.



Es patético.
Mi marido no trabaja pero ¿Con quien dejo a los niños?


----------



## Sonico (24 Jun 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Me refiero a que las personas que viven y se aprovechan de esas leyes injustas, a sabiendas del dolor que producen, y si encima demuestran que no quieren para sí mismos lo que han provocado a los demás, no merecen ser tratados como los que sufren esas leyes.
> 
> Mónica Oltra no puede tratarse de otra manera que no sea la que predica. YO SI TE CREO HERMANA.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Sonico (24 Jun 2022)

skan dijo:


> No sé cómo será la menor, pero ya quedó demostrado que el marido de Oltra sí que abusaba sexualmente de ella.
> Aunque siempre puede haber errores en los juicios.
> 
> En cualquier caso la que sí tiene pinta de mentirosa y asquerosa es Oltra.
> Y toda la chusma que le defiende demuestra que son basura, en ningún momento se han planteado ayudar a la menor ni investigar nada, sólo les interesa seguir chupando del bote.



El problema es que todos quieren chupar del bote


----------



## Sonico (24 Jun 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿que va a pasar con al sicóloga que firmó un informe diciendo que la historia de la menor no tenía credibilidad?
> 
> ¿Es una incompentente o se puede demostrar que hizo ese informe por orden de Oltra?



No se nada.
Pero viendo a la Teresa pues a saber


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Jul 2022)

Corrupción: - Maldad sin límites :"Mónica Oltra pidió al fiscal un día antes de dimitir que retirase la custodia del hijo de la víctima de su exmarido"

¿Qué pudo llevar a Oltra a odiar tanto a una persona?. ¿quizá que fuese una mentirosa?


----------



## Vctrlnz (9 Jul 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La menor que se supone que abusó el ex de Mónica Oltra tiene una pinta de embustera que te cagas.
> Conste no me gusta Oltra ni sus ideas y que probablemente está recibiendo de su propia medicina pero acabo de ver a Teresa, de la se supone que abusaron y no me convence nada. La veo aprovechada y a ver lo que saca.
> 
> Edito y pongo a TERESA:
> ...



Oltra es comunista, charofeminazi, separatista valenciana que manda cojones, orco de Mordor, gordaca infollable repugnante, llorona sinvergüenza etc etc.

Su exmarido violador de menores tuteladas por el gobierno valenciano es ARGENTINO.


Nada más que decir


----------



## Sonico (9 Jul 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Oltra es comunista, charofeminazi, separatista valenciana que manda cojones, orco de Mordor, gordaca infollable repugnante, llorona sinvergüenza etc etc.
> 
> Su exmarido violador de menores tuteladas por el gobierno valenciano es ARGENTINO.
> 
> ...



Pienso igual.
Y no es incompatible con que la antes niña, sea otro elemento.


----------



## nekcab (9 Jul 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿Qué pudo llevar a Oltra a odiar tanto a una persona?. ¿quizá que fuese una mentirosa?



Eso es aquí lo que me escama. Poniéndome en el lugar de la Oltra (que Pazuzu me condene al averno de los 7 infiernos) entiendo que si eres de izquierdas, crees realmente en el trasfondo del "yo si te creo hermana", eres feminista muy feminista, ... te debe sentar como una patada en los webs que venga una mentirosa a joder al padre de tus hijos, que por muy ex que sea, sigue siendo el padre. Y encima, choteandote de mi ideología que usas para sacar 4 perras. Es un combo de cabreo que puede llevarte a un deseo de venganza infinito.

Claro, a eso le sumamos otra "particularidad": la política en Ezpaña. ¿Como se las gasta el rebaño aquí? Pues lo q ya sabemos: ideas cortas, sencillas, sin mucho miramiento y si mucho sentimiento. O sea... "yo si te creo hermana". El político tiene la herramienta que tiene. Y la borregada es su herramienta. Te ganas la vida con ello, les toreas un poco a esa borregada con tal de que tus ideas políticas se lleven adelante, ... y así salen las campañas mediáticas que salen.

Pero en el fondo, es lo mismo: es el padre de tu hija y no vas a dejar que una mentirosa arruine tu casa. Ni de coña vamos.

Pero no lo sé. El combo niña (en su momento) en situación vulnerable, y gente de poder... son mala mezcla. No me decanto por nadie. Máxime cuando todo está tan jodidamente enturbiado desde como mínimo la zumbada de la Juana Rivas e incluso antes.

Hay tanta mierda en todo, que todo me da bastante asco y desgana.


----------



## cimarrón (9 Jul 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Que no hombre, que me refieto a esta. Que acabo de verla y mi inteligencia me dice que es una rata a ver lo que puede sacar de dinero


----------



## Tails (9 Jul 2022)

Recordemos que los jueces han visto indicios


----------



## Sonico (9 Jul 2022)

cimarrón dijo:


>


----------



## Murray's (9 Jul 2022)

Quien crea que esta chica está mintiendo, cuando además hay sentencia condenatoria en firme contra el marido de oltra, espero que si le ocurre algo parecido a su hija o nieta nadie le crea y el violador se vaya de rositas.


----------



## bondiappcc (9 Jul 2022)

Me parece que han montado una carambola, lolita mediante, para perjudicar a un político (la ínclita Mónica).

Las instituciones de menores, correccionales, etc. han sido siempre una casa de putas.

Justo por eso, el marido de Mónica tenía que haber sido más listo, más puto si hablamos groseramente, que las criaturas inimputables que pululan por esos andurriales.


----------



## asebuche (9 Jul 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Me parece que han montado una carambola, lolita mediante, para perjudicar a un político (la ínclita Mónica).
> 
> Las instituciones de menores, correccionales, etc. han sido siempre una casa de putas.
> 
> Justo por eso, el marido de Mónica tenía que haber sido más listo, más puto si hablamos groseramente, que las criaturas inimputables que pululan por esos andurriales.



De tu mensaje infiero, únicamente, que eres un humilde hijodeputa. Aunque quizá tampoco conocieras a tu puta madre.


----------



## Sonico (9 Jul 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Eso es aquí lo que me escama. Poniéndome en el lugar de la Oltra (que Pazuzu me condene al averno de los 7 infiernos) entiendo que si eres de izquierdas, crees realmente en el trasfondo del "yo si te creo hermana", eres feminista muy feminista, ... te debe sentar como una patada en los webs que venga una mentirosa a joder al padre de tus hijos, que por muy ex que sea, sigue siendo el padre. Y encima, choteandote de mi ideología que usas para sacar 4 perras. Es un combo de cabreo que puede llevarte a un deseo de venganza infinito.
> 
> Claro, a eso le sumamos otra "particularidad": la política en Ezpaña. ¿Como se las gasta el rebaño aquí? Pues lo q ya sabemos: ideas cortas, sencillas, sin mucho miramiento y si mucho sentimiento. O sea... "yo si te creo hermana". El político tiene la herramienta que tiene. Y la borregada es su herramienta. Te ganas la vida con ello, les toreas un poco a esa borregada con tal de que tus ideas políticas se lleven adelante, ... y así salen las campañas mediáticas que salen.
> 
> ...



Cierto.
Es difícil saber la verdad, independientemente de ideologias y de fobias que es lo que en realidad parece que aquí es lo que manda.
Ha dicho un florero que los jueces solo dictan sentencias por pruebas y que no es por política ni por presiones y me he reído, me río y me reiré.
Antes de ver la entrevista, sinceramente creía que eran verdad los abusos pero después de ver, oír y analizar a Teresa, cosa que muchos ni se les ha pasado por la mente, descubro a una Teresa que ni trabaja ni tiene intenciones. Que su marido es igualito que ella. Que de trauma con el sexo nada de nada. Que tiene niños sin saber con qué va a mantenerlos y que quiere su dinero...
Ya cada uno que se haga la pajilla con lo que le ponga, pero lo que dice Teresa no hay por donde agarrarlo.


----------



## Sonico (9 Jul 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Me parece que han montado una carambola, lolita mediante, para perjudicar a un político (la ínclita Mónica).
> 
> Las instituciones de menores, correccionales, etc. han sido siempre una casa de putas.
> 
> Justo por eso, el marido de Mónica tenía que haber sido más listo, más puto si hablamos groseramente, que las criaturas inimputables que pululan por esos andurriales.



El ex de Oltra parece que es todo menos listo y un ser de luz.


----------



## bondiappcc (10 Jul 2022)

asebuche dijo:


> De tu mensaje infiero, únicamente, que eres un humilde hijodeputa. Aunque quizá tampoco conocieras a tu puta madre.



Hago uso de la duda razonable.


----------



## Sonico (10 Jul 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Hago uso de la duda razonable.



No respondas a ese tipo de mensajes. Saldrás ganando.


----------



## asebuche (10 Jul 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Hago uso de la duda razonable.



Dudas de todas las violadas?
O solo de las violadas por asquerosos rojos solidarios?


----------

